# Hedgie-Con 2014



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

Hey Guys,

So I saw that there was a hedgie-con last year in June that I missed!! And I was wondering if y'all have any info on the one in 2014? Because it looks like A LOT of fun!!


----------



## mellykins (Oct 4, 2013)

yeah!!! I tried to find information but couldn't. Does anyone have any?

Also the buzzfeed list from hedgie con is awesome

http://www.buzzfeed.com/summeranne/things-we-learned-at-the-hedgehog-convention


----------

